# Boneless Pork Roast



## Smoker1967 (May 28, 2020)

I have a couple 2.6 pound boneless pork roasts I plan on smoking this weekend. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Is this similar to a pork butt/roast?
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 28, 2020)

Welcome. Smoking at 225 to 250°F until the Internal Temp (IT) reaches about 205°F+/- and a Probe, Chopstick, slides into the meat, in several places, with no resistance, means your meat is done and the meat will easily Pull.  Rest on the counter 15 to 30 minutes and rip it up. You can guesstimate 4 to 6 hour cook time depending on thickness.
You might add a Finishing Sauce for extra flavor. Mine are below...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar
2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste
1/4C Brown Sugar
1T Smoked Paprika
2 tsp Granulated Garlic
2 tsp Granulated Onion
2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper
1 tsp Celery Salt
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.
1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups. Enough for about 8 pounds of meat. Store leftover sauce in the refer. Keeps for months.

For a *Lexington Style Dip* add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes.

*POP Sauce*

2C Cola or other Pop/Soda
1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar
2T Rub, whatever's on the meat.
1T Mustard
1T Molasses

Add all to a pot and bring to a simmer, for a few minutes to combine the flavors. Keep warm and add to the Pulled Meat as desired.
Enough for one average butt, 8 pounds +/-.


----------



## smokerjim (May 29, 2020)

Welcome to smf, what type of roast are they, loin , butt


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum glad to have you.
smokerjim has a good question cooking a loin is different then a butt. Although Chef JJ has good advice on a butt.

Warren


----------



## Smoker1967 (May 29, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Welcome to smf, what type of roast are they, loin , butt


According to the package it’s a boneless pork roast. Does that help?


----------



## D.W. (May 29, 2020)

Smoker1967 said:


> According to the package it’s a boneless pork roast. Does that help?



If that's all it says, a picture of it would be most useful.

Does it look like either of these:


----------



## Smoker1967 (May 29, 2020)

D.W. said:


> If that's all it says, a picture of it would be most useful.
> 
> Does it look like either of these:
> 
> ...


----------



## Smoker1967 (May 29, 2020)

Good call!  Here you go.


----------



## D.W. (May 29, 2020)

Smoker1967 said:


> Good call!  Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's hard to tell for me. It looks like part of the loin that is the sirloin roast. You would only cook to about 135-140 IT. Can use whatever rub or sauce of preference.


----------



## smokerjim (May 29, 2020)

D.W. said:


> That's hard to tell for me. It looks like part of the loin that is the sirloin roast. You would only cook to about 135-140 IT. Can use whatever rub or sauce of preference.


I agree with D.W


----------



## sandyut (May 29, 2020)

second the 135-140


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 29, 2020)

Ditto


----------



## sandyut (May 29, 2020)

I have made many of these.  they cook rather quick and are really tasty.


----------



## Smoker1967 (May 29, 2020)

Thanks all!!  I’ll smoke it to 135 and let it rest and slice it. I appreciate everyone’s input!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 31, 2020)

Thanks for the like Smoker1967 it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

